
Is it time for Microsoft to 'retire' its tarnished brands? - carusen
http://www.zdnet.com/is-it-time-for-microsoft-to-retire-its-tarnished-brands-7000000087/
======
mooism2
Only to the extent that the "tech elite" is Microsoft's target market.

I'm sceptical.

